# Wandlerklemme Stromwandler



## mariob (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
welche Klemme von Phoenix ist die richtige zum Anschluß von Stromwandlern (also die sich auch kurzschließen läßt)? Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd für den Onlinekram von denen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## jabba (20 Oktober 2011)

Schau mal nach [FONT=&quot]URTK/S

Man kann aber auch z.B. eien schwenkbrücke in eine UK5N nehmen.

[/FONT]


----------



## Mobi (21 Oktober 2011)

Welche Anschlusstechnik bevorzugst du denn?


----------



## mariob (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
@jabba, danke, @Mobi, Schraubklemmen, passt zwar nicht zu diesem Laden (schnell und billig) aber wir wollen mal nicht so sein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Mobi (21 Oktober 2011)

Schau mal hier


----------



## mariob (21 Oktober 2011)

Danke Mobi,
die Dinger waren mir auch schon aufgefallen, wenn ich mir das so durchlese - das wird es wahrscheinlich werden.

Gruß
Mario


----------

